# Hay Moisture for Storage -- What is too high?



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

I bale and store 6 ft. X 5 ft. alfalfa round bales in my hay barn. I have been doing this for about 6 years with no problems.

Here in Central Illinois we were several weeks late with the hay harvest due to rain and the alfalfa had heavy thick stems that were hard to get dry. Also a large amount of grass in our hay this year.

This year I purchased a moisture tester and checked my hay as I baled. Most bales were below 15% moisture but a few were 20-24% in spots.

Is there a general moisture number that is considered to be safe for inside storage.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tough question for me to answer, but I stored bales that were similar in moisture. A few were higher and had zero problems. 
From whati hear, the moisture probes read on the high side, too.

I could be way wrong, but I was under impression bales heat up, then cool off. I didn't think they would reheat again.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

The general rule of thumb is 20%. I prefer 14% but have had to fudge sometimes. Hitting high spots occasionally shouldn't be a problem because it will dissipate.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Why not store only the bales you Know are not too damp and give the others some time in the yard to cool down some.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We shoot for 18% max. I've have bad luck with anything much higher.


----------



## big_country (Aug 29, 2011)

In south Louisiana we try to get the moisture content between 15% and 18% that is safe to store in the barn. I bale bermuda grass square bales. I would do the twist test to see if the bermuda grass was ready to bale. This year i purchased a Agro Tronix HT PRO Hay Moisture Tester with a calibration clip.The hay moisture tester is caibrated for alfalfa. I called the hay moisture tester company up and talked to them to see what i would have to do to get the tester to read the moisture for bermuda. I was told that alfalfa would read 5% higer than bermuda grass. So we adjust from there. Hay moisture tester seems to be doing ok


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Anything over 19 and we have had problems with dusty mold in the bale. Nothing will send the horse hay folks away faster, and its hard to get them back. Can't say that's all bad lol.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lets say you have lots of round bales sitting outside. They were baled at low moisture. They are good bales. You don't have adequate storage space. They get some rain on them while net wrapped because you don't have enough time to get them inside. 
Are these bales considered compromised or will they dry out and be just fine for storage?


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I always figure 16 for alfalfa and clover and 20 for grass.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Lets say you have lots of round bales sitting outside. They were baled at low moisture. They are good bales. You don't have adequate storage space. They get some rain on them while net wrapped because you don't have enough time to get them inside.
> Are these bales considered compromised or will they dry out and be just fine for storage?


Around here, most everybody I know stores round bales outside. I have fed hay that's been setting for nearly a year to cattle with no problems. Yes, I lose a few inches on the bottom because I don't have a place to put them off the ground. And maybe a little on the outside of the bale if they have set for several months. There is lots less loss with netwrap on the outside than with twin, but they will still pick up ground moisture on the bottom few inches.

Put them in a long row, north/south, pushed tight as you can get them end-to-end, on the highest, best-drained area you can find.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Lets say you have lots of round bales sitting outside. They were baled at low moisture. They are good bales. You don't have adequate storage space. They get some rain on them while net wrapped because you don't have enough time to get them inside.
> Are these bales considered compromised or will they dry out and be just fine for storage?


JD, I had some rolls that got a rain the night they were rolled. Baled into the dark. I gave them a couple days then rolled them 1/4 turn and the same in a couple days. Then it rained again. Repeated the whole process again till bales and ground was dry, then put them in barn. Seems to be doing ok. Haven't found any mold.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I rolled up some nice stuff for horses I want looking good and dry.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Lets say you have lots of round bales sitting outside. They were baled at low moisture. They are good bales. You don't have adequate storage space. They get some rain on them while net wrapped because you don't have enough time to get them inside.
> Are these bales considered compromised or will they dry out and be just fine for storage?


Years ago I did my rounds in twine. Customers I would do net if they wanted. We store outside down here. A customer wanted me to feed his cows one winter and he had 2 year old net outside. It had minimum spoilage on top and not near as much as twine on the bottom. That sold me on net. The purpose of the net (rounds generally) was to store outside. Very few down here store them inside. Barns are used for squares or equipment. Net is so much faster too. I use to charge more for net ... now I would charge more for twine because it is so time consuming. I keep a couple of rolls on my baler just in case I run into a problem.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have had rolls get rained on before we hauled them home. I just let the surface dry out then put them in the barn. Never had a problem.

We could not tell which ones were rained on when we fed them.


----------

